# ** Missed Me By That Much **



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I was put'in a new rake chain on the old JD 24T baler yesterday afternoon when Miss K said " Look at that cloud--- it looks like a funnel". She spent most of her childhood in central Kansas so she seems to have a way spot'in different formations in the sky.

Anyway--- as we watched--- that funnel started get'in longer and longer. Looked like we had a "Twister" go'in.

Since I had pulled the old green beast up in front of the house, the camera wasn't far away.

The spin'in air was about a mile and a half from the house (place called Dutch Flats) and stayed down for 8-10 minutes before it went back to the clouds and was gone.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic Cat, you can have those funnel clouds.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is a cool picture, we've had more around our area this year than any other time. Kinda crazy cuz,they're pretty rare here.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good shot of the angry clouds, that's for sure.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Great pic and glad y'all are safe!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's just to close there Cat..................great snap shot though...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great Pic !!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome pic

glad your safe


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad you had the camera, that's a pretty great picture. Very happy to see that the tornado didn't come any close to you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome pic Cat. We're glad you and Miss K, were well clear of the nasty thing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now if you had told me you chased it to lasso it in I might have been impressed 

Keep your eyes and ears peeled those things are wicked.

Did it do any damage ??


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

No damage to any structures--- there aren't any around.lol.--- may have picked up a couple jackrabbits and flung'em around though.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

On a call said:


> Now if you had told me you chased it to lasso it in I might have been impressed :smile:


sounds like a line from Chris Ledoux.........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqDhE01jV_g​


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Always been one of my favorite songs Mike, sure wish he was still alive, definitely he was one of the best.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Amen Wayne!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

right up there with his photo finish


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

"Old Fly'in U" has to be one of his best (he didn't write it)

I still have some of the old original cassette tapes he'd hand out behind the chutes from my younger rodeo days.

Back then I use to tell him he sounded like some old gut shot kiyotie whine'in out on the prairie.lol.

Never a better man walked this earth--- R.I.P. Chris.

awprint: awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

those would be some pretty cool tapes to have, good for you. I didn't know you stirred up the dirt when you were younger Cat..............


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's another one that's also fitting for your picture Cat. Colorado:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

220swift said:


> Amen Wayne!


Yes, Amen


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Split'in some hair on the broncs and snot slingers was a good way to catch the attention of the cute young ladies Mike.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We know it worked at least once !


----------

